# enciente Symfonisk Ikea et homekit



## jeantro (9 Mars 2021)

j'ai une enceinte IKEA Symfonisk celle-ci est reconnue comme accessoire dans Homekit par contre je ne peux pas créer de scène est-ce normale ?

j'aimerai pas exemple faire "dis Siri" allume l'enceinte Symfonisk

merci pour votre aide


----------



## jeantro (9 Mars 2021)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé. On est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


----------



## TestermanBzh (8 Juin 2021)

Hello,
Je suis aussi en galère sur le sujet. Je ne parviens pas à lancer la radio ou de la musique à une heure donnée dans mon scénario "Bonjour". 
Peux tu partager ta solution stp?


----------

